# 11 point down



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got this buck on 10-07-09 at 6:45pm he is the frist nice buck I have seen this year. 20 yard shot with a Hoyt bow gold tip arrow and rage broadhead


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice!%


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice!!! Congradulations!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck! Congrats on taking a fine deer. Be sure and enter it in our Buck of the year contest.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nice deer... congrats


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Time to replace the avatar pic, with a new one. Nice deer.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice buck man.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

awesome first buck!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice!!!!! congrats.. it will make a great mount.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

nice buck funny you shoot hoyt rage and goldtip i shoot all those also try those lumenocks those are so cool when you shoot you see right where your arrow is headed


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

nice buck congrats


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice Buck Congrats


----------

